# Have you been to Jackson Hole?



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Me and my boyfriend are tying the knot in March and we are headin to Jackson Hole to celebrate and I am curious as to what it's like. I hear that it's a pretty epic place. Is it a super steep mountain? What are the t parks like? Does there spring season get much snow? Is Grand Targhee worth checking out?
Maybe someone would like to let me in on what goes down in Jackson.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Havn't been yet but I'm going Feb 18-21. ( =

Pretty much the top gnarly resort in the states as far as I know


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I can answer yes to the steep part.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

dellrides88 said:


> Me and my boyfriend are tying the knot in March and we are headin to Jackson Hole to celebrate and I am curious as to what it's like. I hear that it's a pretty epic place. Is it a super steep mountain? What are the t parks like? Does there spring season get much snow? Is Grand Targhee worth checking out?
> Maybe someone would like to let me in on what goes down in Jackson.


I went one year ago. Conditions were pretty good. It has the steepest inbounds terrain in the contiguous 48. The slopes will not disappoint you, and you will not get bored on the mountain (unless you like greens... there are only 5 or 6 green trails)

They have gotten lots of spring snow in the past (including the year they finished the new Tram), but I think this year has everyone in the Rockies scratching their heads about how much snow will fall when.

I didn't go into the terrain park (was my first time snowboarding ever), but I don't think it was that big. Honestly, you'd be doing yourself a disservice to spend all that time in the park with all the sick terrain JHMR has to offer.

The town of Jackson is a typical western town... albeit with a few more amenities than normal due to tourism. Staying in town will be a lot like staying in a moderately populated suburb. The town itself is too big to walk across to get to everything. The resort is about 15-20 minutes outside of town. Be warned, food is pretty pricey in Jackson. 

I'd report more, but I am falling asleep over here... hopefully someone else who has been can chime in.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I went to JH two winters ago. We stayed at Snow King in town and shuttled back & forth to JHMR and Targhee.

JHMR, as others have said, is the steepest terrain in the lower 48. I believe it is also the longest vertical, too. It's bad ass. We were taking this chute and almost ran right into a moose and two baby mooses (sp?). 

Targhee was epic. My only regret is that we didn't go to Targhee earlier in the trip, we went on the last day because it's abouta 2.5hr shuttle drive from JH city, and on the last day of the trip our legs were pretty tired. We ended up powering through and did about 7 hours of riding that day (i have no idea how we did this) in about 10" of fresh. Good times.

The busdriver shold let you bring booze on the bus for the return drive.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

At the cowboy bar, do not try to do trick shots on the billiards table, skipping the cue ball from one table to another. Even if you are the only group of people in the bar, your friend Adam will get you all kicked out for getting tough with the bouncer when he told him to stop messing around with the pool tables.

Or maybe that was _my_ friend Adam.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait... you're getting married and your honeymoon is going to be a snowboarding trip to Jackson Hole?!

Before you go through with this and make the biggest mistake of your life, let me officially throw my hat in the ring! Marry me instead!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Wait... you're getting married and your honeymoon is going to be a snowboarding trip to Jackson Hole?!
> 
> Before you go through with this and make the biggest mistake of your life, let me officially throw my hat in the ring! Marry me instead!


haha sorry!! I aint makin a mistake either bud


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> It has the steepest inbounds terrain in the contiguous 48.


I've always wondered about this. I assume you're talking about Corbett's. I've never been to Jackson, so I can't say from experience but I've always assumed that depending on conditions, Chimney and Schmidiots at Squaw was the steepest. Rarely rideable but when it is, I can't imagine anything else inbounds being comparable. 

With that said, Squaw is my home mountain, so I'm inclined to tout it as being the most wicked terrain this side of the moon. I am curious about the numbers though. 

P.S. Hey Stoeps: Kirkwood sucks. Patrolman's is for pansies


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

boarderchic said:


> I've always wondered about this. I assume you're talking about Corbett's. I've never been to Jackson, so I can't say from experience but I've always assumed that depending on conditions, Chimney and Schmidiots at Squaw was the steepest. Rarely rideable but when it is, I can't imagine anything else inbounds being comparable.


From wikipedia:
*"Rendezvous Mountain has Jackson Hole's famous advanced terrain that includes bowls, glades, and chutes, as well as 4100 vertical feet of skiing, the greatest continuous inbounds rise in the United States."*

Sounds like they have the tallest run (from peak to base) of anyone else in the 48. I am sure that you'll find certain slopes or bits of terrain elsewhere that is just as steep or steeper, but not as much of it crammed onto two mountains


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, the good news for anyone planning a trip to Jackson in the next weeks or 3 is that we just got dumped on! until about a week ago however the snow here was pitiful to say the least. 

With regard to the terrain here, we have the most vertical feet in the shortest span within the US. This makes us the steepest mountain the country technically. However I find that there are a few others that should be higher on the list. Regardless, this mountain is sick! and don't forget to look at a day in targhee too... They get allot more snow than us but its not quite as fluffy. 

For dellrides88. March is definitely at the end of our season here. The snow is usually starting too get a little slushier and then sets up in the afternoons. Depending on when you are coming the Snowmobile Hill Climb is in Jackson on March 25-28 which basically turns this town into a drunken sledneck festival. Lots of fun but not what I would consider romantic. 

oh and checkout The Point if you want to plan a last minute trip. Link


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey AJ, I'm coming out with a large group of riders from Feb 19-21 for my first time.

Would def enjoy riding with you and get shown around a bit. Can def do the same for you if you make your way down to summit county in the future.

The group has riders ranging from intermediate to expert, so myself and a couple will likely pull away from the pack and do our own hunting for some nastier stuff. So chances are good that I would be with a tiny group if you would be willing to show me around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

ajbest said:


> For dellrides88. March is definitely at the end of our season here. The snow is usually starting too get a little slushier and then sets up in the afternoons. Depending on when you are coming the Snowmobile Hill Climb is in Jackson on March 25-28 which basically turns this town into a drunken sledneck festival. Lots of fun but not what I would consider romantic.
> 
> oh and checkout The Point if you want to plan a last minute trip. Link


Thanks for the heads up!! I have heard about that event.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*A Must Ride!*










Note that inbounds is rad but out of the boundries is even radder but you best be preparied with backcountry tools and guide.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Suburban Blend said:


> Note that inbounds is rad but out of the boundries is even radder but you best be preparied with backcountry tools and guide.


Thanks for making my day!!!! :thumbsup: WOO HOO


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

It is no joke that the back country in Jackson Hole is top notch but please don't be one of the 7-10 people we loose each year to avalanches. Check out our avalanche report before you go out and please respect it. www.jhavalanche.org 

Milo, Sorry to say but being a local I cannot afford to ski the mountain ($90/day) thus I only ski the back country and snow king. I can definitely show you where to find the face shots though.

AJB
The Point Inn and Suites


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

ajbest said:


> It is no joke that the back country in Jackson Hole is top notch but please don't be one of the 7-10 people we loose each year to avalanches. Check out our avalanche report before you go out and please respect it. www.jhavalanche.org
> 
> Milo, Sorry to say but being a local I cannot afford to ski the mountain ($90/day) thus I only ski the back country and snow king. I can definitely show you where to find the face shots though.
> 
> ...




Ah that's right, JH has a very expensive season pass.... Those of us who call Summit County our home mountain area have it far luckier then we know.. But ya, I will give ya a shout when the time gets closer.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

ajbest said:


> It is no joke that the back country in Jackson Hole is top notch but please don't be one of the 7-10 people we loose each year to avalanches. Check out our avalanche report before you go out and please respect it. www.jhavalanche.org
> 
> Milo, Sorry to say but being a local I cannot afford to ski the mountain ($90/day) thus I only ski the back country and snow king. I can definitely show you where to find the face shots though.
> 
> ...


I don't think we're gonna be too adventurous with the back country stuff but will def be aware. Speaking of Snow King, that is where we are staying. I am looking forward to boarding at that place, I hear there's less tourists there than the main resort. Makes sense because of the hype and resort size difference.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> I don't think we're gonna be too adventurous with the back country stuff but will def be aware. Speaking of Snow King, that is where we are staying. I am looking forward to boarding at that place, I hear there's less tourists there than the main resort. Makes sense because of the hype and resort size difference.


We stayed at Snow King in '08. Great prices, included all you can eat breakfast (bring some tin foil and you can save the bacon/sausage for later  )and included shuttle transport _and_ lift tickets to JHMR or Targhee, as well as in-town shuttle service.

Snow King mountain was as empty as any mountain I've ever ridden, but there was a decent variety of terrain including some steeps, and a backcountry gate if memory serves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

david_z said:


> We stayed at Snow King in '08. Great prices, included all you can eat breakfast (bring some tin foil and you can save the bacon/sausage for later  )and included shuttle transport _and_ lift tickets to JHMR or Targhee, as well as in-town shuttle service.
> 
> Snow King mountain was as empty as any mountain I've ever ridden, but there was a decent variety of terrain including some steeps, and a backcountry gate if memory serves.


Sweet! Yeah I think we picked a good place for sure! :thumbsup: I will remember to save the bacon...never know when hunger strikes on the slopes


----------

